# شرح برنامج سيرفر 10 باللغة العربية ( فيديو ) كاملاً



## hosh123 (13 نوفمبر 2011)

أعضاء منتدانا الجميل كل عام وانتم بخير 
اليوم بإذن الله أقدم لكم شرح برنامج سيرفر 10 ( البرنامج الشهير لصنع الخرائط المتعددة )

لمن لا يعرف البرنامج ::

فالبرنامج يستطيع تحويل الأحداثيات الى خرائط ثنائية الأبعاد وثلاثية الأبعاد فى غاية السهولة والجمال
وهناك 10 انواع من الخرائط واللوحات التى سيتم شرحها جميعاً بإذن الله 
كما يستطيع البرنامج عمل قطاعات لرؤية سطح الارض فى أى مكان على الرسم 
وكذلك نستطيع من خلاله حساب كميات الحفر والردم من خلال عدة طرق مختلفة سيتم شرحها لاحقاً
وكل ذلك من خلال مجموعة من دروس الفيديو (ذات جودة صورة عالية وحجم صغير ) باللغة العربية
وسيكون بإمكانكم تحميل تلك الدروس من موقع التحميل التالى ذكره
كما يمكنكم رؤية تلك الدروس مباشرة على اليوتيوب 
كما سيتواجد معنا نسخة من البرنامج لمن ليس لديه نسخة منه 
ملحوظه هامة جداااااااااااااا
أرجو من كل عضو أو زائر إذا ما رأى تلك الدروس وأعجبته أن ينشرها قدر الإمكان فى كل مكان لأنه سيكون 
كصدقة جارية وعلم ينتفع به لى ولكل من ينشر تلك الدروس وأود أن أشكر وأدعو بالمغفرة 
للمهندس الكبير المرحوم/أشرف منتصر
غفر الله له وأدخله فسيح جناته لأن من خلال دروسه الرائعة فى شرح سيرفر 8 تعلمنا البرنامج وعملنا به 
فأدعو الله أن يغفر له ويرحمه 
ستجدون فى هذا الموقع دروس برنامج السيرفر 10 كما ستجدون مجموعه أخرى من دروس برامج 
GOOGLE SKETCH UP PRO 8 – EXCEL 2010 – AUTOCAD 2012
رابط الموقع هو 
http://fingerprintvideos.blogspot.com 
رابط تحميل الدروس ( الفيديو )
http://jumbofiles.com/user/fingerprintvideos
رابط رؤية الدروس مباشرة على اليوتيوب
http://www.youtube.com/user/Fingerprintvideos1#p/p

ومنتظر أرائكم وأقتراحاتكم ولا تنسوا التصويت على الموضوع 
وأدعوا لى أن يتم تثبيت الموضوع للفائدة العامة​


----------



## سمير محمد بوادى (13 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير ا ياهندسة ((تم التحميل بفضل الله )


----------



## حسن احمد (13 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك والى مزيد من التقدم


----------



## السندباد المساحي (14 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي hosh123


----------



## abdo.satar (14 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله الخير على مجهودك العظيم ده

ياريت تحمل نسخه من البرنامج 

ومشششششششششششششكور جدا


----------



## MOAIYED (14 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## hosh123 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
أخى abdo.satar ستجد نسخه من البرنامج فى نفس رابط التحميل فى قسم البرامج program


----------



## hosh123 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

تم تحميل الدرس الرابع


----------



## كبل (14 نوفمبر 2011)

جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك
 وشكرا


----------



## R23 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير....... وصدقة واصلة انشالله


----------



## hosh123 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
تم إضافة درسين جديدين ليتم بذلك شرح كافة الخيارات التى يمكن عملها فى اللوحات الكنتورية وستجدون فى الدرس السادس كيفية تصدير اللوحة الكنتورية كاملة من السيرفر الى كلا من :
autocad - pdf - google earth 
كما تم شرح كيفية تصدير خطوط الكنتور نفسها ( بالمناسيب ) الى الأوتوكاد .​


----------



## kamelkandeel (17 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (17 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عزمي حماد (17 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك :14:​


----------



## messaoudb1986 (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خير ا*


----------



## عزت محروس (18 نوفمبر 2011)

جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك وزادك علما


----------



## هانى عامر (18 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hosh123 (18 نوفمبر 2011)

hosh123 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> تم إضافة درسين جديدين ليتم بذلك شرح كافة الخيارات التى يمكن عملها فى اللوحات الكنتورية وستجدون فى الدرس السادس كيفية تصدير اللوحة الكنتورية كاملة من السيرفر الى كلا من :
> Autocad - pdf - google earth
> كما تم شرح كيفية تصدير خطوط الكنتور نفسها ( بالمناسيب ) الى الأوتوكاد .​



تم رفع الجزء الثانى من الدرس السادس والذى يطبق فيه ارسال اللوحة الى الـــ
pdf - google earth


----------



## سمير محمد بوادى (30 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ..جزاك الله خيرا ياهندسة الدروس راااااااااااااااائعة نرجو من حضرتك رفع باقى الدروس وملف الاحداثيات اللى حضرتك شغال علية عشان نتابع مع حضرتك خطوة خطوة بشكل افضل


----------



## MOAIYED (30 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (30 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً
وجعل هذا العمل في موازين حسناتك


----------



## hosh123 (13 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

تم بحمد الله رفع درسين 
الدرس الأول بخصوص كيفيه عمل خرائط الاساس وكيفيه ارسال اى رسمه من الاوتوكاد الى برنامج جوجل ايرث بكل سهولة..
أما الدرس الثانى تم شرح كيفيه عمل ملف بإمتداد bln وكيفية استخدامه فى تحديد نطاقات العمل واعداد الموقع لبدء حساب الكميات ..
وغداً بإذن الله سيتم رفع درسين لشرح ( حساب الكميات ) ..


----------



## سمير محمد بوادى (15 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعل ه


----------



## سمير محمد بوادى (15 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً
وجعل هذا العمل في موازين حسناتك
ويعجز اللسان عن شكر حضرتك على مجهودك الرائع 
وفى انتظار حساب دروس حساب الكميات بشرح حضرتك


----------



## شريف الصاوي المساح (15 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hosh123 (16 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
تم بحمد الله رفع درسين جديدين وهما لتعليم كيفية حساب الكميات فى برنامج سيرفر


----------



## عزت محروس (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## salim mito (20 ديسمبر 2011)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## سمير محمد بوادى (14 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وننتظر من حضرتك كل جديد ان شاء الله


----------



## احمد ابراهيم الباز (26 يناير 2012)

مشكور يا هندسه الدروس فى منتهى الروعه


----------



## صالح صلاح البجلاتى (16 فبراير 2012)

*اخيرا وصلت*

جزاك الله خير ونفعك الله به فى الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## crazy_eng48 (17 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد محمد الامين (17 فبراير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك والى مزيد من التقدم*​


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (18 فبراير 2012)

ارجو من سيادتكم عمل طريقة عمل الميزانية الشبكة لاان كل مانعماها يكون هناك مشكلة فى الكروسات


----------



## hosh123 (19 فبراير 2012)

ياسرمحمد2007 قال:


> ارجو من سيادتكم عمل طريقة عمل الميزانية الشبكة لاان كل مانعماها يكون هناك مشكلة فى الكروسات



بإذن الله غدا سأرفع لك شرح عمل الشبكية على السيرفر 10 بطريقتين مختلفتين


----------



## حسام بوشكش (19 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (19 فبراير 2012)

الاخ الغالى م/ هشام جزاك الله كل خير وكفاية ذوقك وارجو من الله ان يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك فى الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## حسام بوشكش (19 فبراير 2012)

ربنا ينفعنا بعلمك وينفعك بدعاءنا 
ارجو منك عمل دروس مبسط لبرنامج earth work فيديو لو تكرمت لان شرحك بسيط وبيدخل الدماغ على طول


----------



## محمد عبدالحليم 85 (19 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الجزاء الحسن........شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## hosh123 (19 فبراير 2012)

حسام بوشكش قال:


> ربنا ينفعنا بعلمك وينفعك بدعاءنا
> ارجو منك عمل دروس مبسط لبرنامج earth work فيديو لو تكرمت لان شرحك بسيط وبيدخل الدماغ على طول



الله يبارك لك على الكلام الجميل ده والله احرجتنى .........
بس والله المهندس الغالى على قلبى جدا المهندس أشرف غنيم شرحه بطريقة جميلة وبسيطة وحقيقى أنا مليش فى الايرث ورك قوى يعنى بس ليا فى برامج تانية وبحاول انى اشرحها بس المشكلة فى الوقت والله بس بالتشجيع والكلام الحلو ده والله بيفرق كتييييييييييييييييييييييير جدا معايا وبيشجعنى جدااااااااااااا. 
بس أنت لو عايز أى حاجة فى اى برنامج تانى قولى وربنا يقدرنى انى اشرحها لك ....
وكما قلت سابقا انى بإذن الله هبدأ فى دورتين لإحتراف الاوتوكاد 2012 والاكسيل وحقيقى والله الاكسيل انا لما اتعلمته كده حاليا شبه بعمل كل حاجه فى شغلى وشغل زمايلى بيه يعنى مثلا لسه عامل معادلة لواحد زميلى ترسم حديد الحوائط الاستنادية فى الكوبرى فى خلال 5 ثوانى فقط ....
وعملت معادلة هنزلها بإذن الله خلال يومين معادلة بروفيل تحفة تحسب 3 بروفيلات فى وقت واحد و كما السوبر اليفيشن بتاعهم فى ثوانى .......


----------



## باسم مرزوق (19 فبراير 2012)

*مشكور اخى الكريم ووفقك الله*​


----------



## حسام بوشكش (19 فبراير 2012)

[جزاك الله خيرا ً وختم لك بحسن خاتمة
لى طلب خاص يا هندسة : ممكن تعمل لنا شرح للارث ورك بسيط وسهل ويا ريت مايكونش فى ميول جانبية يعنى راسى لان معظم شغل البلديات كدة


----------



## حسام بوشكش (19 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيراأ وانا شاكر ردك علية وإن شاء نتواصل دايما


----------



## mohamed zehiry (19 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااا


----------



## hosh123 (25 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
تم بحمد الله تحميل درسين جديدين 
الاول عن كيفية عمل خرائط الــ post map & classed post map
والثانى عن كيفية عمل شبكية لقطعه أرض من خلال البرنامج بطريقيتن مختلفتين ونقل بيانات الشبكية الى الاوتوكاد و الاكسيل ... 
وهذا هو رابط الفيديو على اليوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/user/Fingerprintvideos1/videos?view=pl
ومنتظر ردودكم


----------



## سعيد شعبان (1 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## باسم مرزوق (1 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك لما يحب ويرضى*


----------



## garary (2 مارس 2012)

مشكور جدا على المجهودات بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (2 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك افادك الله كما افدتنا​


----------



## البشمهندس حودة (3 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير يابشمهندس يا إبن بلدي ومدينتي الأسكندرية نفعنا الله بما علمتنا وزاد الله من أمثالك


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (3 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng_moga1805651 (3 مارس 2012)

جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك
وشكرا


----------



## hosh123 (6 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم
تم بحمد الله تسجيل أخر 6 دروس لبرنامج السيرفر 10 وسيتم رفعها غداً بإذن الله


----------



## العقيد07 (6 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلااااا


----------



## hosh123 (7 أبريل 2012)

:77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77:

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

تم بحمد الله رفع أخر 6 دروس فى دورة السيرفر 10 على موقع اليوتيوب وجارى رفعهم على مواقع التحميل المختلفة 
وأرجو من الله أن أكون قد وفقت فى شرح البرنامج بالشكل المطلوب والذى يستطيع الأخوة من خلاله التعامل ولو بشكل بسيط مع هذا البرنامج 
واتمنى أنى أكون ضيفاً خفيفاً عليكم فى هذة الدورة ... ومازال لدى الكثير من الدورات فى البرامج الأخرى بإذن الله ..
وهذه هى الدروس التى تم رفعها اليوم 

IMAGE MAP
SHADED RELIEF MAP
GRID VECTOR MAP
3D WIRE FRAME MAP
3D SURFACE MAP
SLICE TOOL ( CROSS SECTION ) 

و فى حاله وجود أى أستفسار أو ملاحظات يمكنكم وضع تعليق هنا أو التعليق على موقع الدورات على الرابط التالى
http://fingerprintvideos.blogspot.com/

:56: :56: :56: :56: :56: :56: :56: :56: :56: :56: :56: :56:


----------



## garary (8 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك وفى انتظار بقية البرامج


----------



## garary (8 أبريل 2012)

نامل رفع ملفات التطبيق حتى يتم التمرين عليها .بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (8 أبريل 2012)

مع اراى الزميل garary حتى تعم الفائدة مع التدريب وبارك اللة فيك ياهندسة


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (9 أبريل 2012)

اين باقى الدروس ياهندسة نحن بالانتظار:77::28::30:


----------



## hosh123 (9 أبريل 2012)

عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي قال:


> اين باقى الدروس ياهندسة نحن بالانتظار:77::28::30:



السلام عليكم
يا عبد العزيز هتلاقى الدروس على رابط اليوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLD1CCAAEB4D24C259&feature=plcp
وسأرفعها على مواقع التحميل خلال ساعات بإذن الله ... ولا تقلق بخصوص السيفل ثرى دى وموضوع الــ pipes حاليا أنا بحضر للبرنامج بشكل عام بس انت أصبر معايا شوية معلش وأعذرنى على التأخير .... 
وبخصوص ملف العمل سأقوم برفعه غداً بإذن الله


----------



## garary (10 أبريل 2012)

منور ياهشام وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مصطفى مرعى (10 أبريل 2012)

نفع الله بكم وجزاكم الجنة ان شاء الله


----------



## garary (13 أبريل 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthre...-العربية-(-فيديو-)-كاملاً/page6#ixzz1rvuiyq4C

نامل رفع ملفات التطبيق حتى يتم التمرين عليها .بارك الله فيك


----------



## السيدنصير (13 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## sarab sarab (1 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## yhosain (3 يونيو 2012)

*يسلم ايدك يا اخى ومشكووووووووووووووور*


----------



## yhosain (3 يونيو 2012)

*مشكووووووووور اخى*


----------



## yhosain (3 يونيو 2012)

*مشكور اخى *


----------



## الحلفاوي (30 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزك الف خير اخى


----------



## m.eid20000 (31 أغسطس 2012)

الله يرحم والدين وولديك ويجمعنا بهم مع الحبيب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## أنس بن وليد (15 أكتوبر 2012)

حاجة روعة خالص . والله الواحد بيبئا سعيد جدا بالناس المنظمة دى


----------



## eng_es84 (16 أكتوبر 2012)

انا عندى طلبين يابشمهندس الاول ان سيرفر 10 لايوجد رابط تحميل وموقع جم دة ملف البرامج فارغ وشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا .
اما الثانى فهذا طلب بعد اذنك ترفع برنامج civiel 3dويكون الرفع على الفور شير بعد اذنك ياهندسة ويكون التحميل مباشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر .


----------



## hosh123 (17 أكتوبر 2012)

eng_es84 قال:


> انا عندى طلبين يابشمهندس الاول ان سيرفر 10 لايوجد رابط تحميل وموقع جم دة ملف البرامج فارغ وشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا .
> اما الثانى فهذا طلب بعد اذنك ترفع برنامج civiel 3dويكون الرفع على الفور شير بعد اذنك ياهندسة ويكون التحميل مباشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر .



السلام عليكم
أتفضل أخى الكريم رابط البرنامج و الفيديوهات ( للتحميل ))
https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=13C8EA964122DA26#cid=13C8EA964122DA26&id=13C8EA964122DA26%21135


----------



## eng_es84 (31 أكتوبر 2012)

ياباشمهندس هشام بعد اذنك بصدر الملف من السيرفر الى الاوتوكاد وارجع الى الاوتوكاد لم ارى اى شىء (اعمل زوووم اكستنت & وزووم اووول)
لم ارى حاجة ممكن تقولى السبب مع العلم انا شغال باوتوكاد 2009 
وشكرا ويارب يارب يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك..............ز


----------



## hosh123 (31 أكتوبر 2012)

eng_es84 قال:


> ياباشمهندس هشام بعد اذنك بصدر الملف من السيرفر الى الاوتوكاد وارجع الى الاوتوكاد لم ارى اى شىء (اعمل زوووم اكستنت & وزووم اووول)
> لم ارى حاجة ممكن تقولى السبب مع العلم انا شغال باوتوكاد 2009
> وشكرا ويارب يارب يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك..............ز



السلام عليكم
ممكن ترسل لى الملف وانا بإذن الله أشوفة وأرد عليك..
ملف السيرفر و ملف الأوتوكاد


----------



## eng_es84 (1 نوفمبر 2012)

*انا رفعت الملف لحضرتك على الايميل ده ([email protected] ) وهو ملف مضغوط باسم (ُEsam) وبه ملفين ملف سيرفر باسم (EAM) وملف (DXF) باسم ( ES) وشكرا .
انا بشوف الملف (DXF) فى الاوتوكاد بس اسلك على الملف ارى علامة ( X ) مكان الرسمه ليه .
وسؤال آخر ياهندسة كيف اعمل مربع حول الرسمه بامر ( Rectangle ) ولو هوه كيف اغير لون المربع ولو مش هوه يريت تشرحه لى وللاعضاء وشكرا .
وانا آسف جدا جدا للازعاج وآسف مرة اخرى للاطالة على حضرتك ولك جزيل الشكر .*


----------



## hosh123 (2 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكمأخى عصام كيف أحوالكبخصوص الملف بتاعك انا حولته الى الاوتوكاد عادى خالص كل ما هنالك انك تعدل فى خصائص الملف قبل التصدير الى الاوتوكاد كما هو موضح بالصورة المرفقة وكذلك ستجد بعض الامثلة المحولة بالفعل مع تغيير الخصائص السابق ذكرها ليتبين لك بعض الفروق بين تلك الخصائص
ثانيا بخصوص المربع هو بالفعل يمكن عمله من rectangularبعد ما تعمله انظر فى الخصائص الخاصة به على اليسار بالأسفل يمكن عمل fill له ويمكن عمل حدود له ثم من الجزء الايسر العلوى يمكنك سحب المربع ليكون أسفل الخريطة الكنتورية أى تعديل ترتيبهمشاهدة المرفق ESAM.rarمشاهدة المرفق ESAM.rar​


----------



## eng_es84 (2 نوفمبر 2012)

الف شكر ياباشمهندس على اهتمامك وكتر خيرك .
بس والله عملت الطريقة اللى حضرتك شرحها فى الصورة لم يظهر لى اى شىء الا الرسمة كانت محفوظة على سطح المكتب بامتداد ( dxf) وبفتحها بالصدفة راحت فتحة بعد ما عملت زوووم اكسدنت .
انا مش عارف ايه السبب هل اخلى الاوبشن بتاع الاوتوكاد من اصدار 12 & 14 فيما فوق 
وليه لما بفتح ايقونة الاوتوكاد اللى هى حرف ( ِA) الاقى الملفات ( dxf) كلها محفوظة تحت (ordered list) ومع ذلك لم تفتح .
طلب اخير ياهندسة انا عارف انى صدعتك بس والله من عشمى فى الله ثم حضرتك رقم تليفونك وشكرا .


----------



## eng_es84 (3 نوفمبر 2012)

الف شكر ياهندسة وى والله مش عارف اقول لحضرتك ايه بس اللى اقدر اقوله ربنا يجعل كل هذة الاعمال فى ميزان حسناتك ويثقل بها موازينك يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون الا من اتى الله بقلب سليم .
واضافة الى ذلك انك لاتبخل على اى احد بعلم فجزاك الله خيرا وشكرا والسلام .


----------



## مارد البوادى (4 يناير 2013)

مشكور


----------



## زينه خالد (24 مارس 2013)

سلامات باشمهندس هشام 
مشكور على المجهود الرائع والشرح المبسط والجميل 
وعندى طلب من الأعضاء الكرام 
عايزة كتاب لتعليم السيرفر لو تكرمتوا عاجل جدا


----------



## mosaed36 (24 مارس 2013)

جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك وزادك علما


----------



## رامى ابوهيف (30 مارس 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## moatef (31 مارس 2013)

مجهود ممتاز بارك الله فيك


----------

